# Head for Manfrotto 055xprob



## drtanz (Oct 5, 2012)

I am looking for a head for this tripod, I definitely want it to be suitable for indoor real estate photography, but I also want it for general purpose use. I am interested in macro for example, and travel photography (landscapes, streets, architecture). So I guess I'm looking at a general purpose head that is comfortable to use. I took a look at the joystick ones and like the idea, but as I'm new to tripods I want some expert opinions on what I should be looking for and what I should be wary of. Thanks


----------



## RC Photos (Oct 6, 2012)

It depends how heavy your lens are and if you want fluid movement or a simple ball head. I use a 498RC2 and I think that it satisfies my needs, which is mainly landscape photography. 

One thing I would definitely recommend is a quick release tripod, it just makes things so much easier.


----------



## heptagon (Oct 6, 2012)

There's no perfect solution for all. Use a good gearhead for macro and landscape and another head for the rest. Else you will be unhappy in both situations.


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd try a Manfrotto 410 Junior Geared Head. Sucks for panning and quick movement, but seems ideal for what you're doing where precise movement would trump those for stills.


----------



## Shakarpix (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a 055CXPRO4 and a 410 Junior Geared Head. It has a quick release for each of it's 3 adjustment points which gets you close to where you want to be and then you fine adjust to get the exact position you're looking for. It has a quick release plate for the camera or lens to mount to. I ordered a spare release plate as well. It's great for macro, landscape and just about anything that gives you time to adjust.


----------



## jthomson (Oct 6, 2012)

Get a good ball head with an arca-swiss style quick release.

On my 055 tripod I use a Manfrotto 498 RC2 which i modified to take a Jobu Design arca style clamp.
With the arca swiss system you can put plates on all your camera's and large lenses that have tripod collars,
the plates are flat and you can leave them on the camera/lens all the time. The Manfrotto plates are uncomfortable if you leave them on when the camera is not on the tripod.

Many heads use the arca swiss style so you don't need to change your plates if you want to upgrade your sytem later. I modified my manfrotto after I started using a Gimbal head that had arca swiss clamp and plate.
I also put an arca clamp on the top of my monopod.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2012)

Question for the OP: do you need/want to do stitched panoramas? If so, you might consider a Really Right Stuff pano setup. In RE shots, subjects are close so you need to rotate around the no-parallax point. RRS has nice single- and multi-row pano setups.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm a really huge fan of Really Right Stuff. Give them a call, describe your gear and what you want to do with it, and they'll get you set with exactly what you need.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## DB (Oct 6, 2012)

I have this tripod and i'm using it with a fluid video had, but I want a decent ball-head for landscape, so I have identified the Manfrotto MH0550-Q5 (has a nice release plate that attaches to your DSLR body) as next item on my shopping list (see link below for review). It appeals to me because it looks sturdy, will take 25lbs weight (load), has easily adjustable control levers (including the levers themselves may be pulled out ad re-adjusted so that they do not touch the camera body when mounted and fully locked - a bit like a ratchet mechanism) and it seems a good match for the tripod legs.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827680-REG/Manfrotto_MH055M0_Q5_055_Magnesium_Ball_Head.html


----------



## leolol (Oct 6, 2012)

498rc2 all the way. got the 055xprob and can only recommend this ballhead. No movement at all with 40d+BG and 70-200 2.8 and 580ex


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 6, 2012)

If you're a blackrapid user, get an RC2 head from Manfrotto. If you're a RRS or CarrySpeed user, get an Arca-type head. Remember that if you're going to be doing walk around shooting, the last thing you want is to take off or attach a plate every time you turn around.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a 322RC2 grip/joystick style ballhead and love it... the ability to switch between panoramic and portrait style shots very quickly... and get the best framing on macro and close up shots easily is why I love it.

Often when a scene is developing I don't have time for a head with separate adjustments... I just want to get the framing that I see and do a quick leveling using the on-camera virtual horizon then shoot.

But, I can definitely see how if you are getting paid to do architectural shooting you might want something with finer adjustments...


----------



## drtanz (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies everyone, ended up going for a 498rc2.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 8, 2012)

drtanz said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone, ended up going for a 498rc2.



I was going to suggest the same.. I have one and it works pretty well...

There is some slight play... i.e. after repositioning, with a tele (180mm 70-200 f.8 etc) the nose will drop a little so you have to aim a tad high before locking the ball. I am not sure this is the fault of the ballhead itself... when the legs are stretches out maybe they flex a bit or the ground can be a bit soft at times... just wanted to throw it out there...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 9, 2012)

I like Manfrotto. I don't like their QR clamps/plates. The Arca-Swiss is much better. I now have all AS plates, and Wimberley C-12 clamps on my Manfrotto heads.


----------



## DB (Oct 9, 2012)

But the OP wants a head for indoor real estate - so presumably he will be using 14mm or 16-35mm lenses and not telephoto, so a good sturdy ball head with quick-release plates would be better for moving tripod + camera from room to room, as well as upstairs/downstairs.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 9, 2012)

DB said:


> But the OP wants a head for indoor real estate - so presumably he will be using 14mm or 16-35mm lenses and not telephoto, so a good sturdy ball head with quick-release plates would be better for moving tripod + camera from room to room, as well as upstairs/downstairs.



You just described the Really Right Stuff BH-40....

b&


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 9, 2012)

Agreed. My point is that the AS quick release system is sturdier than Manfrotto's offerings, with no play between clamp and plate. Manfrotto's plates are the weak point in their otherwise very robust midrange products. 

Also, as a previous poster pointed out, with the 488/498, there's a bit of sag after you tighten the ball (this occurs even with normal/wide lenses). Can't speak for the 055 (but I have a Manfrotto 468MG - no sag there). 



TrumpetPower! said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > But the OP wants a head for indoor real estate - so presumably he will be using 14mm or 16-35mm lenses and not telephoto, so a good sturdy ball head with quick-release plates would be better for moving tripod + camera from room to room, as well as upstairs/downstairs.
> ...



+1


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 9, 2012)

I recently picked up a Benro B-3 Ballhead and am VERY happy with it. Happy enough that I have ordered a 2nd for my 2nd tripod. $129 from eBay.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 9, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> I recently picked up a Benro B-3 Ballhead and am VERY happy with it. Happy enough that I have ordered a 2nd for my 2nd tripod. $129 from eBay.



I agree. I have a B0 ($79) on my slik pro that stays in my trunk, and a B2 ($110) on my Traveler. Excellent heads for the money...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have the 498RC, but I actually hate it. It now lives on my desktop caddy.

I'm just more used to 3d type heads. A lot of folk get on fine with ball heads. I am not amongst their number.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2012)

I use a Kirk Ball Head, and have a Manfroto horizontal joystick for my light table (bolted to the table). I've had a couple of the Manfroto vertical joystick units, they had a lot of play, the more expensive pro models have no play. Our local Pro Camera shop has a different brand of vertical joysticks that are low priced. I played with them in the store, and they were worlds better than Manfroto, too bad I already have the expensive pro model.
I also have two Benro Ball Heads, total junk, they won't hold even a ordinary camera and lens still unless you really reef on the lock.


----------

